# Mossberg .243 Youth Rifle



## BullDawg (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a 2 year old Mosberg .243 youth rifle with wood stock and stock scope. Bought this gun 2 years ago for girlfriend and of course it didn't work out shot the thing 10 times at the range and put it up. lubed and cleaned bolt and all before put up. NEVER been in the woods only flaw has 2 little scratches right below bolt but barely noticeable. Great gun for children or any first ime hunter asking $325/ OBO great gift right before christmas for that last minute shopper. Pictures to come later. Gun goes for $490 brand new if interested call 850-380-1419 or txt ask for mikey Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

What model scope? Any pics?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

You'll get move views if you post ths in the classifieds section, good luck


----------

